# Safety chap in action video?



## arminkropp (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here has or knows where I can faind a short clip/video of safety chaps in action being cut and stopping the chain. I know Labonville had it on their site but the link has been down for some time now.

Thanx


----------



## Labonville (Apr 6, 2007)

I know this is an older thread but I just tried the search function here and found it. Are the videos still not working for you guys? I switched them over to flash a bit ago so maybe that could've cause some problems. I tried them myself and they seem to work but every computers different. Let me know and I'll try and get it straight.


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 6, 2007)

Works fine for me *Very* impressive bit of video


----------



## Labonville (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome, thanks. Just wanted to make sure they were working.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 6, 2007)

Making people do detective work is not nice!

Not good salesmanship, either! 


Nice chaps, though! 


Here is the video:

http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm

WARNING: It's an endless loop. It will keep playing and playing...


----------



## Labonville (Apr 6, 2007)

Wasn't trying to have anybody do detective work actually. I just seen a post saying something was broken on the site and wanted to reply to see if it was working now. Didn't see the harm. Thanks for posting the link to the chaps video though.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 6, 2007)

No, no harm at all. But not as easy as posting a link. If you want people to come into your store, make it easy for them.

Speaking of which, you should put a link from your video page going back to the page where you sell the chaps. It would be mo' bettah.


That video sure makes clear the value of chaps! Even your competitor's chaps will prevent a lot of injury. Obviously, your's is better. That's good salesmanship - no brag, just the facts, clearly illustrated. Kudos to whoever thought that up.


I know where I'll buying my next pair, and it won't be on eBay! And if I need to explain to my wife why I'm spending a bit more, I think I know where I can show her a video.


----------



## Labonville (Apr 6, 2007)

Perfect! I'm still learning this forum so I'll try and post a link next time though.


----------



## arminkropp (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I figured out the problem

the link that works is http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm

the link you have on your site with the chaps where it says see the chaps in action is http://www.labonville.com\videos\v2.htm/

the "slashes" between .com videos and v2.htm are opposite from the working link and you dont need the very last "slash"


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw the Stihl chaps, I recognized those. But I am glad I dont have sets of number 5 in my truck


----------



## underwor (Apr 7, 2007)

I tried to do a demo in class a few years ago for my students using a pair of army surplus chaps. I tried 3 different ways with the same results. This shows you how well the army protects its people. 

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Equipment/Chainsaw Lab/Chainsaw Lab/Chainsaw Lab 007.jpg

I hit myself, wearing a pair of Husky chaps a few years back and it stopped an 031 with carbide chain after only the first 3 layers. Glad I was not wearing the set above.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 7, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> I saw the Stihl chaps, I recognized those. But I am glad I dont have sets of number 5 in my truck




I hear you, but still, better #5 than none at all. This demo sure showed there are differences, but ALL of them would reduce the severity of injury.

Except the Army surplus, of course. Gives you a good feeling to know that our troops are using equipment in combat that was produced by the same "lowest bidder" system that gave us those chaps.


----------



## Stihl_Learning (Apr 7, 2007)

I think the most telling video was the one produced by the Washington State Dept of Labor. The link was on labonville page.

http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Videos/Library/catalog.asp?VideoID=V0969

They use ham so show the damage from the saw. They also show the results from older chaps as well as new ones.
John


----------



## Labonville (Apr 8, 2007)

Found the problem. The slashes were wrong indeed. Weird though because they still worked for me. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 8, 2007)

Stihl_Learning said:


> I think the most telling video was the one produced by the Washington State Dept of Labor. The link was on labonville page.
> 
> http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/Videos/Library/catalog.asp?VideoID=V0969
> 
> ...




Thats a good video showing the dangers of a saw and having a really good pair of chaps come in handy


----------



## juniorgilman (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is a question that is out of bounds, but that 5th pair of chaps wouldn't be a pair of Husky's would it?


----------

